# Post favorite dank memes



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I want to know what the big deal is.


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I owe my life to Arteezy. I got in a horrible car crash and i was in 6 month coma. The nurse switched to the Twitch channel to Arteezy's stream. I awoke from my coma and muted it.


----------



## nevelpapperman (Jan 9, 2017)

dick cheney made money off the iraq war


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


>


LOL!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This isn't good, but it is really really new #hipstermoments2017


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

. I have no idea if this counts but his face is all messed up lol.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I also don't know if this counts too but doge is back lol. This time...More weird looking.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ that's not even a meme but I don't care because it cracked me up.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

...bump time.


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

[


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

judging by the replies to this thread i guess dank = unfunny?


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Harbinger1 said:


>


XD


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm not sure some know what memes are.


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Harbinger1 said:


>


:lol


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Were said:


>


too true.

also i want his t-shirt


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*This is pretty much perfect:*


----------

